# Can you help?



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm going to be receiving an order in the next few weeks for roughly 50+ shirts, 25-sweatpants, 25 shorts and need to get this filled. It will like be a 2 color logo with a quote on the back (shirts) and then 1 color logo on the shorts/sweatpants. The pants/shorts would all be black, and shirts gold. I can order all apparel and have it shipped if that helps. If you could get me a quoted price for these items, I would greatly appreciate it! You can also email me if you would like (preferred). I can also send you the image if you would like. Thanks, in advance!

[email protected]


----------



## ModernDP (Sep 30, 2013)

U can PM us ur details...


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

What more details do you need me to send?


----------



## ModernDP (Sep 30, 2013)

U can email us ur logo and type of appreals u are looking for and we will quote u with a price... btw u wan us to ship to...?


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sure. I will get you the vectors tomorrow. Shipping would be a plus unless you are located in eastern Iowa. Thanks


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like your fairly new to this forum. Do you have a website and an email address? Possible some work to show? Thanks!


----------



## Topdigitizing (Sep 12, 2012)

You just want to creat the logo only?


----------



## ModernDP (Sep 30, 2013)

U can find us on Facebook (Modern Design and Print) 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I have the drawings complete..I just need a screen printer to give me prices. Otherwise I can do them in vinyl.


----------



## ModernDP (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh sorry we dun do screen print only heat press...


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

No thanks..I can handle that..thanks anyways


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

Mhermsen21 said:


> No thanks..I can handle that..thanks anyways


Have you considered getting screen printed transfers made. 50 pieces is not gonna get a big price break from a screen printer. I do this quite frequently. I do my own 1-color transfers but when I need 2+ colors I email my art to SeayGraphics or Versatranz. Very reliable and prompt. If you have your own heat press, that is what I'd do. You have a 11x14 sheet to work with at Seay and 13x19 at Versatranz. They don't chrg any additional for ganging (putting several pieces of art on one page). This is just a thought.


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I do have a great press and do my own vinyl..I'm not familiar with screen printed transfers. Can you enlighten me?


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

Mhermsen21 said:


> I do have a great press and do my own vinyl..I'm not familiar with screen printed transfers. Can you enlighten me?


From the looks of your post...if you have a heat press you can knock this order out yourself and make some bank. Get on transferexpress.com and look around. Tons of templates you can put your own wording into (for quote) and for sweatpants they have decent vertical templates. Or you could even use express names. These would all be screen printed transfers that you apply with your heat press. The design is screen printed onto paper (in much the same way that a screen printer would put your design on the clothes) and partially cured on the paper so when you heatpress it onto your garment it is fully cured and last great. There is a difference in the "hand" of the design but it by no means is terrible. They ship fast. If you have a heat press and you are talking about 100 items... That's nothing you can do that while watching tv! Do it yourself and you will be hooked... good luck


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

And whatever custom logo you need on them... They can do that too. It's higher but they sure have the ability. Or if you have the time you can have semoimprints.com make your transfers if you can do all your own art. Good luck


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

Mhermsen21 said:


> I do have a great press and do my own vinyl..I'm not familiar with screen printed transfers. Can you enlighten me?


It is really a great money maker. The process is simple. You email (or upload) your design to one of the vendors mentioned and they screen print to a coated transfer paper that you then heat press to your garment(s). My entire business is built around screen printed transfers. The majority of I make myself. I send all 2 color work out to one of these vendors as well. The end result feels almost as good (and better than some) as if they were screen printed directly to the garment. The advantage is you didn't have to bother with emulsion, ink, chemicals, and all the cleaning! Just press and profit! Good luck with this. RC> CalhTech


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

This is wonderful news!! Thank you all for this information. Why didn't I know about this sooner?!!? Is there any limitations to the transfers vs. screen printing? For instance, color limitations? Is the image the same quality as screen printing? Thanks again for this information!


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

Mhermsen21 said:


> This is wonderful news!! Thank you all for this information. Why didn't I know about this sooner?!!? Is there any limitations to the transfers vs. screen printing? For instance, color limitations? Is the image the same quality as screen printing? Thanks again for this information!


None. If it can be screen printed to a garment (using plastisol inks), it can be printed to transfer paper. I have had a 5 color job done for me once and it came out very well. Seay Graphics, Semo Imprints, Versatranz, F&M Expressions, all offer this type of service. Good luck.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Mhermsen21 said:


> This is wonderful news!! Thank you all for this information. Why didn't I know about this sooner?!!? Is there any limitations to the transfers vs. screen printing? For instance, color limitations? Is the image the same quality as screen printing? Thanks again for this information!


We have a whole section of the forum on Plastisol Transfers here: Plastisol Transfers - T-Shirt Forums

You can read more about them here as well: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13204.html


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you all for the information and help regarding this!


----------

